# Prystobrycon Maculipinnis!



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

The Jewel of My "P" collection...








Thanks for Looking!
Cheers!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Really now-


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Really now-


and you mean what?

http://opefe.com/maculipinnis.html

More Info.....
Thanks!


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

seasons greetings


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

i dont get the problem. nice fish them. expensive though!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

buzzz said:


> your quite good with photoshop. and you wish, you had one of them. seasons greetings anyways.


Photo shop ? anyway i wish i had one of these there amazing


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

buzzz said:


> your quite good with photoshop. and you wish, you had one of them. seasons greetings anyways.


Lol!!!
Oh the Jealousy!!!
Man ..if only you could just look at this fish in person!
I got one and your a hater...
Shame on you!


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

glockner99 said:


> your quite good with photoshop. and you wish, you had one of them. seasons greetings anyways.


Lol!!!
Oh the Jealousy!!!
Man ..if only you could just look at this fish in person!
I got one and your a hater...
Shame on you!
[/quote]
Any more pics? Full tank shots? What size of tank is he in?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

it is nice, let's see more pics?


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

nice pristo


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

I don't get it...I was so happy to get this guy and share....
anyway..
I have him in a 55 with 2 AC 70's and a Fluval 305...
Here's a few more pics...


























Peace!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

glockner99 said:


> your quite good with photoshop. and you wish, you had one of them. seasons greetings anyways.


Lol!!!
Oh the Jealousy!!!
Man ..if only you could just look at this fish in person!
I got one and your a hater...
Shame on you!
[/quote]
It's a nice fish but I don't think it's enough to be jealous of, there are more harder to find piranhas. It is a nice fish though.


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Ja said:


> your quite good with photoshop. and you wish, you had one of them. seasons greetings anyways.


Lol!!!
Oh the Jealousy!!!
Man ..if only you could just look at this fish in person!
I got one and your a hater...
Shame on you!
[/quote]
It's a nice fish but I don't think it's enough to be jealous of, there are more harder to find piranhas. It is a nice fish though.
[/quote]

I just didn't appreciate being labeled as a liar....
Here's one more pic...








Happy New Year all!!


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Thats one great looking piranha, wish I had one.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

glockner99 said:


> your quite good with photoshop. and you wish, you had one of them. seasons greetings anyways.


Lol!!!
Oh the Jealousy!!!
Man ..if only you could just look at this fish in person!
I got one and your a hater...
Shame on you!
[/quote]
It's a nice fish but I don't think it's enough to be jealous of, there are more harder to find piranhas. It is a nice fish though.
[/quote]

I just didn't appreciate being labeled as a liar....
Here's one more pic...








Happy New Year all!!
[/quote]
I understand, I wouldn't appreciate being called a liar too especially if I was sharing pics of a fish that I'm proud of owning, that's what this forum is for.


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

Thats a great lookin p....... what size will he get to in captivity?


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Very nice prysto mac!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

where did you get it


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

There is one of these bad boys for sale in the UK at the moment and its over 6" i think.....................lovely looking fish and if i had the money i would be getting one as they fetch a serious price....


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

they ten to run for a roundabout price of a large rhom for a 3-4" Pristo-mac. they can get to about 10" TL. ash on the Uk forum has one of the largest ones i know of. they get some nice colour when they get bigger.







credit to http://kobe.cool.ne.jp/piranha_mania/piran...aculipinnis.jpg


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

thats a gorgeous looking fish


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

you got to keep us updated, get some feeding videos?


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

nice fish!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

odyssey said:


> they ten to run for a roundabout price of a large rhom for a 3-4" Pristo-mac. they can get to about 10" TL. ash on the Uk forum has one of the largest ones i know of. they get some nice colour when they get bigger.
> View attachment 159334
> 
> credit to http://kobe.cool.ne.jp/piranha_mania/piran...aculipinnis.jpg


Beautifull piranha............


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

glockner99 said:


> Really now-


and you mean what?

http://opefe.com/maculipinnis.html

More Info.....
Thanks!
[/quote]

LOL-
Sorry about that one sir-

I got some weird stuff going on with my comp-

Sometimes when I type it decdes to erae what I have written-And since I dont type with home row-I dont check my post before I enter them----

Needless to say-Not everything I wanted to say is there----Sorry about that one...

Really now-
Thats showing some really nice coloration for it's size-Got ne more pics is what it was suppose to read....


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

nice P sir, are they easy to take care of??


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

glockner99 said:


> your quite good with photoshop. and you wish, you had one of them. seasons greetings anyways.


Lol!!!
Oh the Jealousy!!!
Man ..if only you could just look at this fish in person!
I got one and your a hater...
Shame on you!
[/quote]

This site is full of haters and people who are jelouse just ignore them


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> your quite good with photoshop. and you wish, you had one of them. seasons greetings anyways.


Lol!!!
Oh the Jealousy!!!
Man ..if only you could just look at this fish in person!
I got one and your a hater...
Shame on you!
[/quote]

This site is full of haters and people who are jelouse just ignore them
[/quote]

x2

You've got an amazing fish !


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Nice Maculipinnis,


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

ANDONI said:


> Thats one great looking piranha, wish I had one.


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice and hard to get hold of. Would love the one in the UK and offered him a bit less than he wanted but he hasn't accepted the offer! Just waiting.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

VERY nice fish young fella. AWESOME!







My New Years RESOLUTION is to try NOT to let the ignorance of others get me aggrivated. As far as being called a liar, that shouldn't bother ANYONE. EVERY living human being is a LIAR! If you haven't realized that, some day you will. Again. AWESOME fish.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

^^ nice new years resolution


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

ICEE said:


> where did you get it


yeah, nice pick up.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

ANDONI said:


> Thats one great looking piranha, wish I had one.


Would have traded one of these for your Gouldingi.

I tried to shoal and male and female in a 125G - did not work, so I have 2 90's tied up with 6" maculipinnis


----------

